# Your Door Dash delivery days are over (almost), DD using self-driving cars



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

https://www.theverge.com/platform/a...uise-doordash-test-self-driving-food-delivery

*GM's Cruise partners with DoorDash to test autonomous food delivery*

*The pilot will commence in early 2019 in San Francisco*
Cruise Automation, the self-driving unit of General Motors, is teaming up with DoorDash to test a food delivery service in San Francisco using autonomous vehicles. The pilot will commence in "early 2019," the companies said, but it will only be available in the section of the city where Cruise has been testing its vehicles.

Under the pilot, Cruise's self-driving Chevy Bolt vehicles will be used to make grocery and restaurant deliveries for DoorDash customers in San Francisco. A spokesperson for Cruise would not say how many vehicles will be involved in the pilot, nor would he define the service area involved. Currently, Cruise has 180 vehicles registered with the California Department of Motor Vehicles and over 400 safety drivers. Those vehicles operate in the city's busiest neighborhoods, according to Cruise.


----------



## Qbobo (Nov 21, 2017)

I believe it since their already using them for dominoes pizza deliveries. Say goodbye to the easy money.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It will never work. The broke, fat, and lazy will never get off their huge fat rear ends to go out to the car to get there food. 
What about the naughty nurse on the 6th floor that can't leave her station to go down to get her food?
What about the rich a-hole that lives on the 45th floor of some swanky highrise that he paid a smooth mil for? Is he going down to get his food? Absolutely not. 
What about Jack that's in a wheelchair that struggles just to get the front door opened. And on and on. Sure they can do it but who are they going to deliver to? It's just stupid. Apparently DD doesn't know what we have to go through on a daily basis. 
Also are the restaurants going to have someone take the food and put it in the car? They already hate the drivers coming in to get the food. I can't see them doing that at all while continuing to pay DD lol


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

People will be all upset they need to walk to the car.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

sucks that people always believe these clickbaits.

there will be some very narrow parameters for the use of these vehicles


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

johnx said:


> sucks that people always believe these clickbaits.
> 
> there will be some very narrow parameters for the use of these vehicles


So you know how McDonald's is using a self order kiosk so they do not need cashiers well it cost the store 90k a year and they get three times the food return for wrong orders nothing is perfect.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Yeah right, as long as the car can go get the stuff, then take it to the door up several flights of stairs, then I do believe human drivers will become extinct!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mole said:


> So you know how McDonald's is using a self order kiosk so they do not need cashiers well it cost the store 90k a year and they get three times the food return for wrong orders nothing is perfect.


Plus this
https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...itive-for-traces-of-feces-deadly-bacteria.amp


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah right, as long as the car can go get the stuff, then take it to the door up several flights of stairs, then I do believe human drivers will become extinct!


or can even deliver the food to the right person without getting hacked. you know they will



HotUberMess said:


> View attachment 287403


this is what I don't get. they spend millions, maybe billions on this stuff. for what gain? how does that translate into profits in the near term. it doesn't


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Plus this
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...itive-for-traces-of-feces-deadly-bacteria.amp


And yes also that I wonder how many people get sick what are the real numbers we will never know.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

johnx said:


> this is what I don't get. they spend millions, maybe billions on this stuff. for what gain? how does that translate into profits in the near term. it doesn't


I think it's about duping investors out of cash maybe? I don't get it either.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> It will never work. The broke, fat, and lazy will never get off their huge fat rear ends to go out to the car to get there food


^^^^ This


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> ^^^^ This


Then if they do grudgingly come down they will reach in and take the stacked order too, to make it worth their while



HotUberMess said:


> I think it's about duping investors out of cash maybe? I don't get it either.


The only explanation. There wont be a patent. Why not wait for someone else to do it and buy theirs. Multi-million or Billion dollar R&D is for patentable inventions that you can corner the market on


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Plus this
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...itive-for-traces-of-feces-deadly-bacteria.amp


Gross


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> It will never work. The broke, fat, and lazy will never get off their huge fat rear ends to go out to the car to get there food.
> What about the naughty nurse on the 6th floor that can't leave her station to go down to get her food?
> What about the rich a-hole that lives on the 45th floor of some swanky highrise that he paid a smooth mil for? Is he going down to get his food? Absolutely not.
> What about Jack that's in a wheelchair that struggles just to get the front door opened. And on and on. Sure they can do it but who are they going to deliver to? It's just stupid. Apparently DD doesn't know what we have to go through on a daily basis.
> Also are the restaurants going to have someone take the food and put it in the car? They already hate the drivers coming in to get the food. I can't see them doing that at all while continuing to pay DD lol


I can just imagine the customer texting the "driver" delivery to the door instructions and getting mad that the "driver" won't get off his butt and bring the food.


----------



## Carlos unique (Oct 7, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> It will never work. The broke, fat, and lazy will never get off their huge fat rear ends to go out to the car to get there food.
> What about the naughty nurse on the 6th floor that can't leave her station to go down to get her food?
> What about the rich a-hole that lives on the 45th floor of some swanky highrise that he paid a smooth mil for? Is he going down to get his food? Absolutely not.
> What about Jack that's in a wheelchair that struggles just to get the front door opened. And on and on. Sure they can do it but who are they going to deliver to? It's just stupid. Apparently DD doesn't know what we have to go through on a daily basis.
> Also are the restaurants going to have someone take the food and put it in the car? They already hate the drivers coming in to get the food. I can't see them doing that at all while continuing to pay DD lol


Only till they kill someone,


----------



## UBERgoober123 (Jul 12, 2018)

It would be cool but they can even get an app to work. Half the time my gps doesnt work on my s9, theres no way i would trust those cars on the road. They cant even get a little dot to move correctly. Seriously enhancing the map feature would be a giant leap forward for these guys. SDC try a working map first.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Those are the wrong vehicles to use. Too big. 3000lbs vehicle to delivery a 2 lb meal? Kei Truck would be a better choice.


----------

